# Cannondale Perp Build - Finally done :D



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

hey, finally got my bike built up the way i want it and figured i'd share it!  i picked it up last fall new on clearance, originally was a Perp 2 got it for $2000 canadian which was cheaper than i could even get the frame to me for and it was complete so why not!  i road it a few times last fall before the snow showed up and absolutely loved it the bike, but i had lots of higher end parts kickin around from my old bike (a Yeti ASX), and wanted to change a few parts that it came with, so i sold off alot of the stock parts got about 700 bucks back for it, and did some pretty serious upgrades and here it sits. It woulda been built about a month ago but i had to wait a little over 10 weeks to get a 150MM Industry Nine hubshell so i could rebuild my 135MM I9 to the 150 to match the Perp, anyways... here's the spec and pics!




























Frame: 07 Cannondale Perp Medium 
Shock: Fox Van R (TFT Tuned/Pushed) ( Titanium Coil) 
Fork: 07 Boxxer WC
Wheels: Industry Nine
Rims: Mavic 823
Tires: Minion 2.5's (might change to my UST's we'll see how these single ply's hold up...)
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
Deralier: Sram X-9
Shifter: Sram X-7
handlebar: Manitou Protaper
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbons
Headset: Chris King Deevolution
Stem: Thompson 50mm
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Seat: SDG SlimJim
Pedals: Welgo B-27
Crankset: FSA Gravity Lite
Chainguide: FSA Gamut

total bike weight is 37.6 pounds not bad for a Perp, hoping to get my first run of the year on it tomorrow! be the test run of the year to see if some of the trails are even ridable or still full of snow and fallen tree's ! hoping for the best :thumbsup:

only other plans i have for it, are to strip off the paint and go straight bare aluminum with some clear... not a huge brown fan, but i've had enough of messing with the bike lately so i'll prolly strip it down sometime this summer if the weather turns crappy for a cple days here and there  wont take me long to dissasemble strip and reassemble


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

AKRida said:


> Tires: Minion 2.5's (might change to my UST's we'll see how these single ply's hold up...)


Based on the fact that your front tire is flat, I'm going with not so well. 

Nice bike. I'm not a big fan of the brown, but if you're happy with it, cool. Parts spec looks great though, I'm sure it rides well. :thumbsup:


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

lol yeah, i know thier flat  i just threw some stans in there did my best to swish it around and hoped it would seal... by the time it was built i was to lazy to seal it properly lol it'll hold air for a day though!  i'm gonna do it properly over the next cple days and if it doesn't hold properly yeah, i'll switch over to my Minion UST's. and yeah i dont like the brown either dude... it's on the list bare aluminum with clear + the decal kit from the Judge i think it was... with the stickers that look like red splatter marks... i think that would look cool and only cost me like 20 bucks for stickers and paint stripper / clear


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats baller


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

nice bike man enjoy it! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

*Nice*

That'll look awesome stripped raw with the judge decals. I've got a prophet in the same scheme (cut replica) :thumbsup:


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

The Orange Prophet said:


> That'll look awesome stripped raw with the judge decals. I've got a prophet in the same scheme (cut replica) :thumbsup:


thanks for the comments, i'd have taken better pictures of it, but the snow is hanging out, my yard is half swamp thanks to snow melting like mad, and the extension cord in the picture is going to a sump pump thanks to my basement deciding to leak this year! lol


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice one! I miss my Judge and Prophet sometimes; have since become a Turner fanatic. But always wanted a Perp.


----------



## Krout (May 17, 2007)

What up Erin? Good to see that you got it together. What do you say we take our Perps out to the cutbanks for a little rippin?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

What is the point of having super heavy 823's if you're not going to run them tubeless?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet bike....congrats:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Higher rise bars please


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> What is the point of having super heavy 823's if you're not going to run them tubeless?


you can run a regular tire with a shot of stans just fine, BUT yeah the single ply minions sucked today  i did a few runs on em went for some lunch, helped a buddy move some crap for a bit, changed over to my old Minion UST and all is well.

and for the higher rise bars.. funny you mention it.. cause i just sold the bars off the bike to my buddy today for 40 bucks... Easton ea70 midrise on the way.

and Krout!! i'm just taking a wild guess your Kurt!  lol me and Matt will be riding most of the day tomorrow if your not working, i'll pm you my number!


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sweet bike....congrats:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Fark, SMT gives a single pivot the thumbs up!

you run out of your meds?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this perp is very nice !!


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

love the brown


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Fark, SMT gives a single pivot the thumbs up!
> 
> you run out of your meds?


Maybe he was drunk and saw two pivots.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Those Protapers look really high rise... Like... More than I've seen on Proptapers before.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Those Protapers look really high rise... Like... More than I've seen on Proptapers before.


at the time i purchased those * a cple yrs ago* 2 inch rise were the only size available for the protapers, i was just down at my LBS today checking out new bars (was gonna order some EA70's... but not offered in 25.4) i'm still running 25.4 but i guess it's time to change to 31.8 as handlebar options for 25.4 are sure getting to be slim pickins..... i was in a hurry at the time with the GF waiting in the truck so i had to take off before i had a chance to order anything up, i'm lookin at the sunline direct mount boxxer stem, and perhaps the sunline V1 lowrise bars to go with it, that should slam my front end right down.

oh and just to mention i am 6"3-4 at the time i bought the protapers I figured a higher rise would be a little nicer due to my height, but in the end i didn't really like em, BUT my buddy does so thier being sold to him as soon as i get some new ones in ~


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Funn makes some nice 25.4mm bars IIRC. 

25.4 is IMO a better standard, although I have finally moved to 31.8 due to width/height being better on some oversize options.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Funn makes some nice 25.4mm bars IIRC.
> 
> 25.4 is IMO a better standard, although I have finally moved to 31.8 due to width/height being better on some oversize options.


yeah Funn bars are nice but a little heavy, i'm not a true weight weenie... but i do like to save where i can at a reasonable price i liked the protapers cause they came in around 265 grams, the eastons ea70's 270, was looking for something similar to that.

i'm going to call the suppliers and see if i can get an FSA Gravity Lite bar (they weren't listed in the catalogues but were listed on the website) in a 25.4, if i can i'll probalbly order that up in a low rise, if not the integrated sunline stem / handlebar, just hoping to save a few bucks and not replace both stem/handlebar if i can find a comparable handlebar to my protaper in weight.


----------

